# Portuguese Language Course in Coimbra



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I've just found that the University of Coimbra conduct Portuguese language classes in September. They are intended for foreign students attending the Uni but are open to all. The courses are intensive and take 68 hours over 3 weeks.

I'm not sure if my tired old brain is up to it but for anybody else the link for more information is here.

Boa sorte.


----------

